# Speech of Deutsche Wörter



## davinchiss88

PLs place sound to the german words!!
I´d learn much more.


----------



## Frank78

Do you mean an audio "file" like in the English dictionary or a phoentic transcription?
The former is much work, for the latter you can use an ordinary dictionary. 

I can´t tell you if there are plans to do one or the other.


----------



## davinchiss88

Well I talk about the file sound that most of the english words has. It would be just great because sometime you just cannot understand how is that pronunced. I will be more than happier if this become true. Anyway I love wordreference because it has a lot of different uncommon word, and even whn you dont fin it, you can ask for in Forums.  Very Niceee!

Pls update me if there is some way in order to place sound in DEutsches Wörterbuch.


----------



## berndf

I think he means IPA transcriptions.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> I think he means IPA transcriptions.



 No. Have a look at the English dictionary. There´s a short audio how to pronounce it in AE and BE.


----------



## berndf

You are right. Now I see what he means. I thought he has talking about the English->German dictionary.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> You are right. Now I see what he means. I thought he has talking about the English->German dictionary.



Some words have it in the Eng-Ger dictionary as well, e.g. "go".


----------



## davinchiss88

I want the spelling or pronunciation from the german words in german of course


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

Let me see what I can do to get German pronunciation or at least a link to it in the next few months. 

Mike


----------



## davinchiss88

Thanks a lot


----------

